# Are these baby ramshorn snails?



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe i never looked so close before... but i noticed these really small guys (about .5cm) moving on the glass today. Look like snails but without the shell... and all have a dark black spot inside.

My tank does have ramshorn snails and an assassin snail.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's a freshwater limpet. they're a type of snail that don't grow too big. they don't do harm to your aquarium


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So that's what they are! I have them in my tank too.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks more like a limpet to me too.

If it was a baby ramshorn, you would be able to see the flat spiral shell they have. They also tend to carry the shells sideways when they are small, at least, most of the ones I've seen seem to do that. 

When they get larger they carry the shell more or less upright, but as tiny guys it almost seems like the shell is too heavy for them to get it straight up and down and more often than not they look as though they are lying on their sides, even if the foot is stuck to a vertical surface.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

baby ramshorns are just very tiny versions of the adults....so not what you have a pic of.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

solarz said:


> So that's what they are! I have them in my tank too.


lol that would explain where i got these from  Did your population just even out afterwhile or bloom? Think the assassin snails eat them?

Thanks everyone for the quick ID!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

KILL!!!

Those things are an eyesore and reproduce like crazy.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't think assassin snails eat them, at least they don't in my friend's aquarium. 
Just control your feeding and they should reduce in numbers. I usually just pinch them with tweezers so my shrimps can eat them. I don't usually see them in my fish tanks, only the shrimp tanks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

deuces said:


> lol that would explain where i got these from  Did your population just even out afterwhile or bloom? Think the assassin snails eat them?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the quick ID!


They seem to be under control in my community tank. At least, I see more ramshorn snails than those guys.

In my 2-gallon shrimp tank however, they seem to be multiplying unchecked.


----------

